# Viva Glam Special Edition Lipgloss



## braidey (Feb 26, 2008)

Has anybody tried this l/g?


----------



## MACa6325xi (Feb 26, 2008)

I bought it a week ago and I love it. I like to wear it with Plum lipliner. It's not an essential, but I don't mind supporting AIDS research and prevention programs. It's a great pinkish color for spring and summer, but I'm wearing it now.


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Feb 27, 2008)

I luuuv it!!! nd i like that its not as pink as it looks in the tube...^^haha im actually wearing it now too..just put it on like 20min ago


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Feb 27, 2008)

*~*I love this l/g too!!! It's really pretty...a nice sheer mauvey-pinkish color.  It's very WOC friendly!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 *~*


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 27, 2008)

i have it and i like it a lot. very pretty


----------



## dominichulinda (Feb 27, 2008)

i have it...nice sheer-sparklie-plummie-pinkish look lol.


----------



## Danapotter (Feb 27, 2008)

Love this color! I am NC42....and this is such as cool color. It has some "icy" qualities to it, but it is a warm color. It is so cool! I love it!


----------



## NaturallyME (Feb 28, 2008)

Im interested in this gloss thanks for the reviews ladies nothing but positive so far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sounds like a winner to me


----------



## DelicateFlower (Feb 29, 2008)

I love it!  I was nervous about buying it at first, but I am so glad I did. I've been wearing it every day over the Viva Glam VI l/s (which I wasn't in love with until the l/g came along)


----------



## User67 (Feb 29, 2008)

I LOVE it! I'm buying myself one today.


----------



## MacArtistFauryn (Mar 18, 2008)

I like it - but then again I am a fan of any light color gloss or lipstick...


----------



## nunu (Mar 18, 2008)

I love it and i've been wearing it everyday! I might get a back up


----------



## little teaser (Mar 18, 2008)

i love it too


----------



## .VivaDiva. (Mar 19, 2008)

Yup love it! I wear it a lot.

Im NW45 btw


----------



## milamonster (Mar 19, 2008)

im in love with it 
i used it in my last tut
it wouldve probably looked better tho if i had primed my lips with a nude lipstick
ill try that next time
here's the link

http://specktra.net/f166/half-half-92888/


----------



## Blushbaby (Mar 20, 2008)

Ooooh I love the look of that! Gna tell my boyf to get me one! MAC's cheaper in the U.S than the U.K and I'm flying out again in a few wks to see him.


----------



## braidey (Apr 6, 2008)

Bought it last week, I wear it with currant l/l.  Pretty but not a must have

NW45


----------



## jinxii (Apr 7, 2008)

one of my favorites!


----------



## tynie626 (Apr 9, 2008)

i bought it a few weeks ago and i love it! here is a pic of me wearing it:
http://i118.photobucket.com/albums/o...6/IMG_2576.jpg


----------



## tania_nia (Apr 15, 2008)

I didn't buy it cuz it reminded me of Pink Meringue which was an LE and I don't wear it often. However I might buy it anyway for my stash!


----------



## Blushbaby (Apr 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tynie626* 

 
_i bought it a few weeks ago and i love it! here is a pic of me wearing it:
http://i118.photobucket.com/albums/o...6/IMG_2576.jpg_

 
You've just saved me money! I have a gloss from a line over here in England called GOSH which is the same if not better than the Viva Glam. Thanks for posting that pic!


----------



## nids (May 11, 2010)

My fav lipgloss


----------



## VAQTPIE (May 11, 2010)

I like it a lot!  I'm finding more and more ways to use it...last week I wore it with plum l/l and Lavender Whip l/s.  

I can't wait to try it with some of the other lippies I have that don't get any love.


----------



## Senoj (May 19, 2010)

Yes, it looks good with current lip liner. I have the lipstick and it looks good with current lip liner and love nectar lustreglass over top. I'm wearing it in my avatar pic.


----------



## Notorious19 (May 21, 2010)

I love wearing this gloss over purple lips!


----------



## kdd2411 (Jun 1, 2010)

This is one of my favorites!


----------

